# My non Betta pets



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Besides my 20+ bettas I have:
Goldfish Pond
guppies
swordtails
plecos
plates
catfish

bullfrogs
Leopsrd frogs
Northern green frogs
African dwarf frogs

Leopard geckos:
-rainwater albino reverse bold stripe mack snow 
-mack snow
-lavender
-bell\tremper albino

tiger citrus german giant bearded dragon

2 ferrets

5 cats

1 dog

20+ hermit crabs

And farm animals


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

That's a lot of animals. My only non betta pet is a black cat.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

WOWWWW that's a lot (; me, I have:
4 Bettas (look in signature)
10 gallon freshwater community tank- 4 neon tetras, 2 harlequin rasboras, 1 diamond tetra, 1 black skirt tetra, 2(?) Kuhli loaches
9(?) Hermit crabs- purple pitchers and ecudorians
2 dogs- a golden retriever and a choc. Lab/ pit mix

Go animal love! 
Oh yeah the hermit crabs are in a 20 gallon long


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

I've always wanted a dog, like a lab. Sadly I'm so called allergic :/


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

aww ): that sucks! I wouldn't be able to STAND that....
Yeah Aria ( the lab/pit ) is sweetie but SUPER smart and mischievous! It makes training hard!


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

How sweet  
I love pit bulls.


----------

